# This is just PLAIN WRONG.



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Snow blower - Toro 8/24 Powershift ~new engine~ one of those clown engines on a POWERSHIFT.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Why do you call it a clown engine?
I see a lot of members here on the site recommending the predator engines?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

they could have got a old new stock BRIGGS engine that was made here in the states for just about the same price. I paid 700.00 for that 13hp engine I put on mine. but that is just me. even a Honda would have been a better choice then that. I call it a clown engine because when I see them they remind me of bunch of clowns getting out of a car. I do not know why I think of that. maybe from my dazed and banana smoking high school days. that is my 2 cents on that there BIG ED.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

how is that "Plain Wrong"? its awesome, it combines one of the best engines you can buy on a budget with one of the best snowblower frames toro made. Not all of us can afford a 700 nos briggs. and look, briggs make their own clones now to. personally i want all the clone bullshit on the forum to stop. its not fair that we try to recommend a well made, durable engine to someone and you idiots start harrassing us on how much better tecumsehs are. im getting sick and tired of this ****.



BRIGGS & STRATTON Gasoline Engine, 6.5 HP, Gear Reduction - G5928851 at Zoro


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

$700 bucks!!! You must have smoked a lot of bananas! 
How could he offer it for sale at $500 then? 

43128.....what do you mean by "idiots"? Plural? Here on this thread you mean?
So far I only see one "idiot" talking bad about the predator engine. In other threads? I really have not seen much bad said about the predators, but maybe I am not here enough and miss them.

You see something that I don't?
Maybe I missed the other "Idiot" in this thread? 
I hope your not referring to my comment that I made?

The ad for it has been pulled, I guess it sold like a hot cake?


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I just got myself a Loncin Predator 212cc engine today. Loncin is what Toro has used for their engines. They just rebadged them as Toro.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

43128 said:


> how is that "Plain Wrong"? its awesome, it combines one of the best engines you can buy on a budget with one of the best snowblower frames toro made. Not all of us can afford a 700 nos briggs. and look, briggs make their own clones now to. personally i want all the clone bullshit on the forum to stop. its not fair that we try to recommend a well made, durable engine to someone and you idiots start harrassing us on how much better tecumsehs are. im getting sick and tired of this ****.
> 
> 
> 
> BRIGGS & STRATTON Gasoline Engine, 6.5 HP, Gear Reduction - G5928851 at Zoro


 I am no fan of those tecumsapart engines. for me they always were gutless wonders up here in the MINNESOTA winter. for just about the same price as those engines you could get new old stock BRIGGS. that was my idea on that one.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

on other threads throughout this forum, by idiots I mean the people who harass us for suggesting clone engines and commenting about them, sscottsman being probably the biggest offender. and no, i was not referring to your comment Big Ed


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i was referring to all the other threads on this forum


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> $700 bucks!!! You must have smoked a lot of bananas!
> How could he offer it for sale at $500 then?
> 
> 43128.....what do you mean by "idiots"? Plural? Here on this thread you mean?
> ...


700.00 is what I paid for the engine 4 THE MASTERPIECE. not that snowblower there BIG ED.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

43128 said:


> how is that "Plain Wrong"? its awesome, it combines one of the best engines you can buy on a budget with one of the best snowblower frames toro made. Not all of us can afford a 700 nos briggs. and look, briggs make their own clones now to. personally i want all the clone bullshit on the forum to stop. its not fair that we try to recommend a well made, durable engine to someone and you idiots start harrassing us on how much better tecumsehs are. im getting sick and tired of this ****.
> 
> 
> 
> BRIGGS & STRATTON Gasoline Engine, 6.5 HP, Gear Reduction - G5928851 at Zoro


 

I'm just wondering how long this is going to continue, and go on....before people start waking up.

let me make an analogy here.

if you were in a war, and the enemy had what you perceived as better food and weapons, would you befriend him, and buy his stuff instead of using your own ? after all, it's better.

heck no, that would be traitorous and treason, and you would be court martialed for it. there are actually laws against trading with the enemy, and people have been indicted for that in the past during WWII.

what you fellas don't realize is, today we are in an ECONOMIC WAR. we have been now for about 35 years. 

do you want your kids and grandkids to actually have decent jobs here in the USA, and live a good life ? 

or do you want them to live in a 3rd world type country, where everything is imported, and the standard of living is very low, and they live like dogs ?

countries with no manufacturing base become the latter.

just something to think about before you buy that next Chicom engine. those engines are made by workers who are paid about $11 a day, and live in or on the factory grounds in huts. they work 12 hour shifts and are basically slaves. the factories over there have suicide nets around them, so if the workers jump out trying to kill themselves, the nets catch them, and they are taken back in to work more.

there are some things where you can't buy USA made, but if there is a choice, we should all be buying the USA made stuff. even if it's old used stuff rather than new shiny Chicom stuff.

that tide has to be turned around already.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

oh yeah the conditions look terrible. also, notice how they use american and canadian made equipment


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I am out of this thread now. the only reason I posted it was my idea on it being just plain wrong on a POWERSHIFT. I did not mean to start a holy war. if you like those engines that is your idea on it. but my idea on it is coming from another angle. and that is my soap box ramblings of the day.as my next door neighbors SMOKING HOT sister say's 
"PEACE OUT"


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

"what you fellas don't realize is, today we are in an ECONOMIC WAR." Lions and tigers and bears , Oh My!
"ECONOMIC WAR"... If someone makes a widget cheaper than you you go out of business. That's just the way it is. The problem is that Americans are blessed, cursed with higher wages. Until our wages go down, as the have been, or the others go up, as they have been, then we will be at a disadvantage. Time will fix that but chances are that they will never be same.
Americans seem to be a fearful bunch lately. What happened?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

43128 said:


> i was referring to all the other threads on this forum


OK, I didn't think I ever bad mouthed anything here.



POWERSHIFT93 said:


> 700.00 is what I paid for the engine 4 THE MASTERPIECE. not that snowblower there BIG ED.


I understood.....that is still a lot of banana smoke!

My understanding on Briggs & Stratton engines is that some are made in China.
The one made in the states carry a Made In the USA on it. But they do contract some out to the Chinese. 
Though still 90% are made here in the good old U S of A.

A copy and paste,
Briggs & Stratton Snow Series: An American Company that contracts out their snow blower engine manufacturing to plants in China. According to the Briggs & Stratton website the following engines are NOT made in the U.S.A. 800, 900, 1150, 2100 Snow Series™ Source Briggs & Stratton Engine Manufacturing Locations. Briggs & Stratton Locations: Engine Manufacturing Plants | Engines FAQ

I don’t know the names of the companies in China that B&S uses. B&S engineers their motors here in the U.S. and has the engines made by specific manufacturing plants. The horizontal shaft engines have the same reliability as all B&S engines are known for. All B&S motors have a B&S label somewhere on them. B&S snow engines that are made in the USA have the “made in USA” sticker on them.

Parts for these engines are readily available through Briggs & Stratton and their nationwide network of dealers. One item you should be aware of: Briggs does their own warranty work. Don’t be surprised if you purchase a name brand snow blower from a retail store, go to the snow blower’s dealer network for repairs and are told you have to go to Briggs & Stratton for authorization to get the engine repaired. B&S snow engines are warrantied by B&S, not the snow blower manufacture it is mounted on. Ariens Polar Force engines are B&S. Toro and other brands also use B&S motors.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

that one i linked to is obviously a clone


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> OK, I didn't think I ever bad mouthed anything here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah maybe but it will be the last one I will ever have. I might even be buried with THE MASTERPIECE.. the one that I have was made here in the states.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

pfn said:


> "what you fellas don't realize is, today we are in an ECONOMIC WAR." Lions and tigers and bears , Oh My!
> "ECONOMIC WAR"... If someone makes a widget cheaper than you you go out of business. That's just the way it is. The problem is that Americans are blessed, cursed with higher wages. Until our wages go down, as the have been, or the others go up, as they have been, then we will be at a disadvantage. Time will fix that but chances are that they will never be same.
> Americans seem to be a fearful bunch lately. What happened?


I think the the Chinese workers are getting fed up with not making more money. Others there are getting more fed up with their government and the way they have to live. 
They are protesting more and more over there, soon they will demand more money and more rights and then we will start being the giant we once used to be.
There are company's right now moving back to the states to build their products now. They have got fed up from the complaints about their products. And the main reason is that their products suck since they moved to using China's cheap labor and inferior materials to build it
Consumers Reports just did a comparison test on China's cheap tires compared to the tires built here in the states. Our tires cost twice as much as theirs but last three times longer than the China tires. So you would have to buy three sets of their tires compared to buying one set of ours at the higher price, but you are still saving money in the long run buying the tires made here.
And the only reason that theirs are so much cheaper (besides cheap labor) is that the Chinese government subsidizes their export products and dump them here on our market so cheap....American companies can't compete. 
It in their master plan to ruin us! Though lately our government has been taking steps to fix that. But it has taken them so long to finally start acting!

China is not the only country that does this South Korea is doing the same thing by dumping steel pipe here. Look at all our steel manufactures...where are they today? And there are a lot more counties doing the same thing!
The list goes on and on.

This country has to wake back up...and it has to start at the top!
I am sure most know that.

And there is a whole lot more I could add but I won't as,This is a SNOWBLOWER forum....right?


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

"I think the the Chinese workers are getting fed up with not making more money. Others there are getting more fed up with their government and the way they have to live. 
They are protesting more and more over there, soon they will demand more money and more rights and then we will start being the giant we once used to be."... 

I don't disagree with anything you said. Mine was an economic view, not a political one. We live in a global economy and must compete globally. We have no choice. It will hurt for awhile.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey 43128, you realize you're calling people "idiots" over a difference in opinion on SNOWBLOWERS right? (I happen to be in on one of those other threads you referred to) I think we may need to lighten up here in this thread and remember that we all have our own opinions and that what makes this country great. Don't call people out, don't it so seriously, and enjoy your snowblower and its engine no matter where it's made.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

And that's all that needs to be said on this topic.
thread locked. move along please.
Scot


----------

